# Connection läuft nicht als jar



## Ulmerschwabe (3. Aug 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen

Habe folgendes Problem...
Ich entwickle ein Programm mit Eclipse. Mit diesem Programm verbinde ich mich über das Web mit einer Oracle-Datenbank. Das Jar-File classes12.jar, welches dafür benötigt wird (Datenbanktreiber), habe ich auch schon in dem classpath mit aufgenommen. Wenn ich nun mein Programm mit Eclipse teste, verbindet mich Eclipse ganz normal mit der Datenbank. Wenn ich nun aber mein Projekt als Ausführbares Jar-File extrahiere, funktioniert zwar mein Projekt, aber das Formular, mit der Datenbankanbindung bleibt bei registerDriver(für die Einbindung des Oracle Drivers) stehen.

Kann es sein, dass ich den OracleDriver noch wo anders mit einbinden muss oder, dass er in einen anderen Pfad mit aufgenommen werden muss oder kann es auch einfach sein, dass Eclipse über andere Netzwerkoptionen zugreift, als es das Jar-File tut??? Viele Fragen auf einmal   

Kann mir bitte jemand dabei helfen

schöne Grüße Marco


----------



## Ulmerschwabe (7. Aug 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen.
Wollte nur nochmal nachfragen, ob vielleicht dem Einen oder Anderen schon etwas dazu eingefallen ist?? :bahnhof: 

Gruß Marco


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (7. Aug 2006)

Ein Blick in die FAQ hätte gereicht:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=13075


----------



## Ulmerschwabe (7. Aug 2006)

Danke für die schnelle Info..
Allerdings liegt es "höchst wahrscheinlich" nicht am Jar-File. Bei einem Freund funktioniert das Jar-File problemlos. Das Problem taucht momentan nur auf meinem Rechner auf, also müsste es auch ein lokales Problem sein. Trotzdem komme ich nicht auf die Lösung.
Wie gesagt, das Programm läuft problemlos an, sobald ich aber versuche, mich mit der Oracle-Datenbank im Internet zu verbinden, macht das Programm nichts.


----------



## thE_29 (8. Aug 2006)

Wie wärs mit Exceptions?! Oder sonstige Fehlermeldungen posten!


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (8. Aug 2006)

tja...ich behaupte mal dass die Oracle-DB von außen keine Zugriffe gewährt?!

Programm lokal, DB lokal -> funktioniert
Programm lokal, DB online -> funktioniert nicht

Was fliegt für ne Exception? Den Stacktrace auch bitte


----------



## Ulmerschwabe (8. Aug 2006)

Da war dann doch ein Pfad falsch gesetzt. Ist schlecht, wenn man Oracle, Maple usw. auf der Platte hat, die alle ne eigene jre besitzen. War wie ich es mir schon gedacht habe, eigene Blödheit.
Danke, dass ihr euch gemeldet habt...

Gruß Marco


----------

